

Ask HN - anyone making money off of email lists? - vijayr

either through advertising or affiliate marketing?
======
digitalboss
Sponsored email lists, ie the HN Digest:
[http://www.newsletterdirectory.co/profile/hndigest/?utm_sour...](http://www.newsletterdirectory.co/profile/hndigest/?utm_source=15964-10340&utm_medium=footer&utm_campaign=sponsor-
this)

